# Best FreeBSD Wallpaper 1920x1200 ?



## openbsd98324 (Jun 11, 2022)

Hello!

Would you have more freebsd wallpapers, especially in resolution 1920x1200 ?








						Free as in Free FreeBSD Wallpapers
					

I've collected several FreeBSD wallpapers over the years and with Gimp manipulating the images made a few myself. Some are not FreeBSD related or feature Beastie, but the black box of delight to Daemons in our service. These only reflective of my acts as a Daemon independent. Any Glory they...




					forums.freebsd.org
				





```
import -window root wallpaper.png
```

The Win theme in 1920x1200 

```
cd ; sleep 1 ; fetch -R   'https://i.postimg.cc/k5rVZxzd/wallpaper.jpg' ;   i3lock -i wallpaper.jpg
```

Kind regards
James


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 11, 2022)

I often use one of these:

<https://bitbucket.org/rigoletto-freebsd/freebsd-8k-wallpapers/src/master/>

rigoletto@ yours, yes?


----------



## mer (Jun 11, 2022)

xsetroot -solid "#333333"


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 11, 2022)

grahamperrin@ said:


> I often use one of these:
> 
> <https://bitbucket.org/rigoletto-freebsd/freebsd-8k-wallpapers/src/master/>
> 
> rigoletto@ yours, yes?



Yes, but I don't use this account anymore!  









						Alexandre C. Guimarães / FreeBSD 8K Wallpapers · GitLab
					

GitLab.com




					gitlab.com
				




Anyway: x11-themes/freebsd-8k-wallpapers and x11-themes/freebsd-8k-wallpapers-kde


----------

